# EU Health Card as Self Sufficient with Private Insurance



## Peter J (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi, I plan to move to Cyprus as a self sufficient EU individual. CY shall be my primary residence but I will spend some time in my home country too. Therefore I need health coverage in both countries.

I will register under the self sufficient category (not as retired, living off of dividends, if that matters) From my research I cannot contribute to Cyprus' government social security system. I must have *private *insurance. Is this correct?

Ideally I will get an EU Health Card which guarantees necessary emergency health care in all EU countries. Am I entitled to a European Health Insurance Card? 

If the answer is no, do you recommend a private health insurance which a) covers all of EU and 2) is accepted by Cyprus Immigration for my MEU1 application?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

To properly answer your question, more information is necessary:

1. What is your ‘home country’?
2. What is your nationality?
3. What is your age?
4. Are you/will you be in receipt of a state pension?
5. How long each year will you spend in Cyprus?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Peter

If you check out the MEU1 page of the Civil Registry and Migration Department - CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section you will see that you will need to provide:

(a) Fixed or adequate income from employment outside the Republic; or

(b) Fixed or adequate income from other legal sources; or

(c) Adequate deposits in financial institutions in the Republic or abroad; and

(d) Proof of comprehensive health insurance in the Republic. 

Regards


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a suggestion, once you have your MEU1 register for income tax in Cyprus, pay the GESY contributions and then you won't need expensive private medical insurance.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Peter J said:


> Hi, I plan to move to Cyprus as a self sufficient EU individual. CY shall be my primary residence but I will spend some time in my home country too. Therefore I need health coverage in both countries.
> 
> *If, as an EU national, you reside in Cyprus for more than 90 days, you need to apply for the MEU1. If you reside here for 184 days or more in any year, you will also be liable to pay Cyprus tax on all your income. Your home country may have a double taxation agreement with Cyprus. Although paying Cyprus tax include contributions to GESY, you would not automatically be entitled to enrol as a GESY beneficiary. To be enrolled in GESY you would need to hold the MEU3 (Permanent Residency) which may be applied for after 5 years of living here. If you only have an MEU1, you would only be entitled to enrolment in GESY if your home country supplied you with documentation to indicate that they would foot any medical bills. For U.K. Expats, this is referred to as the S1 form which is given to those of in receipt of a U.K. State pension.*
> 
> ...


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

David_&_Letiti, I believe your comments on Gesy enrollment to be wrong. We visited our area tax offices early last year explaining we were MEU1 holders but as we were not eligible for the S1 was there any way we could join Gesy. They said the only way was to register for taxation in Cyprus, register to pay the Gesy contributions and then we could enroll. Unfortunately as we are living on savings and technically had no taxable income that route was not open to us but the authorities said as soon as our pensions kick in then we could either apply for the UK S1 or register for Cypriot tax and contributions and we would be enrolled. Further more, our son lives and works in Cyprus; has the MEU1, pays income tax and Gesy contributions and has been fully enrolled into Gesy complete with his appointed state doctor, so comments that you have to be MEU3 holders has to be incorrect.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

JonandGaynor said:


> David_&_Letiti, I believe your comments on Gesy enrollment to be wrong. We visited our area tax offices early last year explaining we were MEU1 holders but as we were not eligible for the S1 was there any way we could join Gesy. They said the only way was to register for taxation in Cyprus, register to pay the Gesy contributions and then we could enroll. Unfortunately as we are living on savings and technically had no taxable income that route was not open to us but the authorities said as soon as our pensions kick in then we could either apply for the UK S1 or register for Cypriot tax and contributions and we would be enrolled. Further more, our son lives and works in Cyprus; has the MEU1, pays income tax and Gesy contributions and has been fully enrolled into Gesy complete with his appointed state doctor, so comments that you have to be MEU3 holders has to be incorrect.


I arrived in Cyprus in Oct 2014 and obtained my MEU1 in Jan 2015. Although I qualified for the MEU3 in Oct 2019, I didn’t apply for it until Dec 2020. I have, however been paying Cyprus tax since Apr 2015 as I have 2 service pensions and income from property in the UK. I was therefore in the same position which you have advised to be eligible for GESY, ie paying Cyprus tax and having an MEU1. However, I can categorically state that this does NOT entitle you to join GESY - despite what you were advised by your local tax office. Believe me, I had tried to join GESY through my GP in 2019 and (although he advised me that I didn’t qualify), he nevertheless processed my application anyway, only for it to be turned down by Nicosia. I didn’t take this lying down and wrote via email to GESY about my situation and pointed out that a 74 year old friend of mine, who has an S1, but only an MEU1, was accepted into GESY and I asked why my MEU1 was not sufficient. They emailed me back promptly and confirmed that for non S1 holders who do not pay into the Social Fund, the only way to register as a GESY beneficiary was as a “Permanent Resident (MEU3 holder)”. These are the exact words on the email reply.

The really galling thing for me is that GESY was rolled out on 1 Mar 2019 and my tax returns (submitted through my agent) charged me GESY contributions not just on my income from pension+property income, but a separate levy on rental income over and above that too. Thankfully, I received my S1 late last year which exempts me from payIng any future GESY contributions through my Cyprus tax returns for 2020 or any future date. In order to achieve this, I had to write to GESY for an exemption certificate which I received by email the same day

With respect, therefore, whilst I accept that your advice to Peter J was given in good faith, it was nevertheless incorrect. Someone working in a local tax office does NOT have the expertise or knowledge to advise on eligibility for GESY. I contend that only someone working in the GESY office in Nicosia is able to give the correct advice on eligibility. Believe me, I have been there and did not lie down easily when stumping up for a service I couldn’t receive.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

JonandGaynor said:


> ...our son lives and works in Cyprus; has the MEU1, pays income tax and Gesy contributions and has been fully enrolled into Gesy complete with his appointed state doctor, so comments that you have to be MEU3 holders has to be incorrect.


PS. Your sons eligibility for GESY is based purely on the fact that through his employment, he pays tax *which includes contributions to the Social Fund*, much like National Insurance in the U.K.


----------

